# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] rcuprer des images  partir d'une base de donnes mysql

## j_esti

salut,
comment recupre des images  partir d'une base de donns mysql
j'ai russi  recuprer et afficher d'autres donnes mais les images non.

merci d'avance

----------


## Deallyra

(re)Bonjour,

  Tu rcupres en fait l'adresse (chemin relatif) de tes images  partir de ta base de donnes.

Il ne te reste qu' spcifier cette valeur dans le src de l'image.



```
<img src="$variable" alt="monImage" />
```


Merci d'utiliser la FAQ, la fonction de recherche, les Cours et Tutoriels mit  disposition avant de poster dans le forum.

Vous auriez aisment trouv ce cour de HTML

----------


## j_esti

j'ai essay l'exemple avec un cours que je l'ai telecharg avant de poster le message dans le forum ::(:  et qui contient a:

```

```

il m'affiche que les erreurs.
en plus j'ai fais 

```
echo'<img src="$img" alt="$id" />';
```

il m'affiche un cadre mais ne contient pas l'image

et merci pour l'aide

----------


## Deallyra

Avec ce code, tu dois avoir des images enregistre *dans* la base de donnes sous forme binaire.

Et non pas l'url des images stockes.

Comment tes images sont-elles actuellement enregistres?

----------


## j_esti

meme j'ai essaye a:

```
echo'<img src="lettres.php?img=$donnees_messages[img]" alt="id" />';
```

que je l'ai trouve dans les cours PHP 
mais toujours le meme problme ::(: 

merci

----------


## Deallyra

Si tu ne rponds pas  mes questions, on avancera pas...

Comment stockes tu actuellement tes images ?

Montres moi  quoi ressemble un enregistrement de ta table.
Savoir si au moins tu as respect la faon dont il fallait utiliser le script.

----------


## j_esti

le type du champ est longblob

----------


## Deallyra

On va prendre le problme autrement puisque tu ne rponds toujours pas aux questions.

Pourquoi souhaites tu enregistrer tes images sous forme binaire au lieu de spcifier seulement leur adresse ?

----------


## j_esti

juste j'ai cherch sur le net comment stocker des images dans la base de donnes, je me suis tombe sur des rponses qui disent que il faut choisir 
ou bien le type blob longblob 
je l'ai appliqu 
donc lorsque j'ai cre ma base  partir de wampserver j'ai spcifi le type longblob et au moment de l'insertion devant le champ img il m'a affich une bouton parcourir qu' partir duquel j'ai choisi l'emplacement de l'image

c'est tous ce que j'ai fait
merci

----------


## Deallyra

La question n'est pas le pourquoi de cette mthode mais quel besoin  stocker l'image dans la base de donnes ?

On va faire simple.

Tu matrises le PHP  un niveau assez bas du fait de ton manque d'exprience.
Le fait de manipuler des images ainsi demande un niveau de comprhension du langage et du traitement des donnes plus important que ce que tu matrises pour l'instant.

Je ne te dis pas de chercher  apprendre et comprendre mais sur ce sujet et l'ancien, tu t'es content de reprendre des scripts, de tenter de vainement les adapter  tes besoins pour ensuite nous demander de les dbugger.


Pourquoi ne pas crer tes propres solutions  partir d'lments simples afin de pouvoir apprendre  coder ?

Il existe des systmes d'upload de fichier sur un serveur avec le langage PHP.

Tu hbergeras ton image sur le serveur.

Ensuite, tu n'auras qu' dire que ton image est stock dans tel dossier et qu'elle porte tel nom.

Ceci, ce seront des informations  spcifier dans la base de donnes.

Pour le reste, c'est un simple affichage d'image comme tu as pu apprendre  faire lorsque tu as cod tes premires pages HTML.



Tu n'as aucun besoin actuel (ou alors fais le moi savoir) qui t'oblige  stocker tes images *dans* la base de donnes plutt que sur le serveur.

----------


## kokey

j'ai le meme probleme, mais moi j'utilise Delphi,
je voulais  partir de la requette recuprer l'image que j'ai enregistrer dans la base sous forme binaire, et l'affect  composant timage pour visualiser.

mais cela ne marche pas
voici ce que je fais


```

```

----------


## Pauloscorps

C'est en fait trs facile ce que tu cherche  faire.
Dans une de tes tables, tu cr un champ, par exemple maPhoto.

Dans ce champ, tu rentre l'URL de ton image (que tu as stock dans le dossier de ton site).

Exemple : http://localhost/monSite/photos/monImage.jpg
Ni plus, ni moins.

Ensuite, il te suffit de faire :



```
<?php echo '<img src="' .$maPhoto. '" alt="maPhoto" title="maPhoto"/></img>'; ?>
```

Bien entendu, il faut tu "appelle" ta photo  l'aide d'une reqete au pralable, par exemple :



```
SELECT maPhoto FROM maTable WHERE maCondition="ce que tu veux";
```

Et tu nomme le rsultat : $maPhoto.

Voil

----------

